# Best Setting Powder for EXTREMELY Oily Skin



## Samuella (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey everyone,

  So I've been struggling with finding a good setting powder that helps prolong the wear of my makeup that can withstand my SERIOUSLY oily skin. I'm not just 'oily' and get a little shine, I actually can break through with literal puddles of oil on my face. Foundation can only do so much, as can milk of magnesia. Finding a good setting powder would definitely help.

  Not only is my oily skin a problem, but also the fact that I have massive pores -- so I need something that will help reduce their appearance. 

  Also, I'm a mixed girl with medium olive skin. With most translucent powders I tend to get a massive white cast… Especially during photos, that my paler friends don't have as much of a problem with. (I loved Tarte's but the white cast on me was absolutely ridiculous)

  Any and all recommendations would be appreciated: high end, theatrical makeup, etc. I've searched several threads and many suggestions are for Rimmel's matte powder, but that did absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nars Reflecting powder Loose version. Chanel Poudre Universelle, but they are not matifying powders, just setting ones .


----------



## Samuella (Jul 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Nars Reflecting powder Loose version. Chanel Poudre Universelle, but they are not matifying powders, just setting ones .


  Thank you!! I will check them out    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infinitize (Jul 21, 2014)

I think a good primer might give you better results, but Bare mineral's mineral veil is a great powder for oily skin types. 
  it gives a velvety soft finish that my dry combination can't handle, but its great for both oil control and diffusing the pores. 
  its not white but it doesn't have color either.. I feel like if you apply too much, you might have a problem with it casting a bit of light pink. 

  lesser of an oil control, but Chanel's setting powder is great and they do have different colors. Diffuse the pores like no others in the market in my opinion


----------



## Samuella (Jul 21, 2014)

infinitize said:


> I think a good primer might give you better results, but Bare mineral's mineral veil is a great powder for oily skin types.
> it gives a velvety soft finish that my dry combination can't handle, but its great for both oil control and diffusing the pores.
> its not white but it doesn't have color either.. I feel like if you apply too much, you might have a problem with it casting a bit of light pink.
> 
> lesser of an oil control, but Chanel's setting powder is great and they do have different colors. Diffuse the pores like no others in the market in my opinion


  Thanks!

  I've actually found a primer that seems to work better than the rest I've tried (and I've tried over 20…!) It helps, but not tremendously so, but then again it's much better than the other ones -- its BECCA's mattifying primer. I'll have to check out Chanel's, there seems to be a lot of fuss about it!


----------



## xenobabe (Jul 22, 2014)

Have you tired UD De-Slick Mattifying powder ?
  I'm NC40, and it doesn't leave a white cast on me.
  I use it with UD setting spray.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 22, 2014)

What's your skincare routine? A mattifying moisturizer may help. (e.g., Embryolisse Hydra Mat, Bioderma Sebium Mat)


----------



## kath00 (Jul 22, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> What's your skincare routine? A mattifying moisturizer may help. (e.g., Embryolisse Hydra Mat, Bioderma Sebium Mat)


  I too have oily skin and I just read the reviews and will try the Embryolisse Hydra Mat.  I just ordered it on Amazon for $29.  Thank you!


----------



## Samuella (Jul 23, 2014)

xenobabe said:


> Have you tired UD De-Slick Mattifying powder ?
> I'm NC40, and it doesn't leave a white cast on me.
> I use it with UD setting spray.


  I haven't yet! That seems a much more reasonable price than the other ones… And reassuring that you don't have a white cast!

  Thanks


----------



## Samuella (Jul 23, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> What's your skincare routine? A mattifying moisturizer may help. (e.g., Embryolisse Hydra Mat, Bioderma Sebium Mat)


  I use Lush's skincare line, and use Grease Lightening as an oil control treatment in the mornings. I'll give these a look, too! 

  Thanks


----------



## xenobabe (Jul 24, 2014)

I also agree with shellygrrl, it could also be your skincare routine; maybe try a serum as a moisturizer instead of a lotion.
  A really good option that can double as a primer (because it contains silicones) is Olay Regenerist Serum.


----------



## Samuella (Jul 25, 2014)

xenobabe said:


> I also agree with shellygrrl, it could also be your skincare routine; maybe try a serum as a moisturizer instead of a lotion.
> A really good option that can double as a primer (because it contains silicones) is Olay Regenerist Serum.


  I've tried more than I can count, including prescription meds and none have done anything for it (I had acne starting at age four so it's been quite the journey)  the one I'm currently on has helped the most, but still doesn't begin to make a dent in how oily I get -- and I have clearer skin than ever! So I really don't think it's that. My doctor said some people are just genetically oily and skin care can only do so much


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 26, 2014)

That's got to be hard.   But yeah, I often ask about skincare because a lot of the time, it is a skincare issue, and nothing to do with the makeup.  I will give one more suggestion: The Oil Cleansing Method. The idea behind it is that like dissolves like, so oil will help stop/regulate excessive oil production. And it's not something you have to do every day, either.  http://theoilcleansingmethod.com http://www.crunchybetty.com/trying-and-troubleshooting-the-oil-cleansing-method-tips-for-flawless-oil-cleansed-skin http://www.acne.org/messageboard/topic/141871-the-oil-cleansing-method-highly-recommended/


----------



## Samuella (Jul 26, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> That's got to be hard.   But yeah, I often ask about skincare because a lot of the time, it is a skincare issue, and nothing to do with the makeup.  I will give one more suggestion: The Oil Cleansing Method. The idea behind it is that like dissolves like, so oil will help stop/regulate excessive oil production. And it's not something you have to do every day, either.  http://theoilcleansingmethod.com http://www.crunchybetty.com/trying-and-troubleshooting-the-oil-cleansing-method-tips-for-flawless-oil-cleansed-skin http://www.acne.org/messageboard/topic/141871-the-oil-cleansing-method-highly-recommended/


  I've never heard of this, so I'm genuinely interested and excited about this! Thank you so much -- everyone on Specktra is so amazingly knowledgeable and kind  I will definitely give it a shot and see how it works with my stubborn skin ️   Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makeupat40 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have very oily skin in the summer months and I have the same struggles with powders creating a white cast. The only method that I have found that works for me, is to apply UD De-Slick before I apply my foundation and after. It works!!! It will not totally eliminate the oil but it sure does keep it toned down.


----------



## Tiahaar (Sep 24, 2014)

My favorite powder against oiliness is Kryolan's Anti-Shine. And another thing is MAC's Prep+Prime spf50. Those two help my face to stay as matte as it's humanly possible. (Best foundations for my very oily skin so far have been Estee Lauder's Double Wear and Rimmel's Stay Matte Liquid Mousse.)


----------



## Samuella (Oct 12, 2014)

Tiahaar said:


> My favorite powder against oiliness is Kryolan's Anti-Shine. And another thing is MAC's Prep+Prime spf50. Those two help my face to stay as matte as it's humanly possible. (Best foundations for my very oily skin so far have been Estee Lauder's Double Wear and Rimmel's Stay Matte Liquid Mousse.)


  OKay I'm for sure gonna need to check out this Kryolan stuff! I've only ever heard amazing things about Kryolan, and I had no idea they made something for oily skin. I've tried DW samples, and I never really got into it. Maybe it's time to try it again. I've tried Revlon color stay but not Rimmel's stay matte liquid mousse, so I'll look out for that as well! Thank you dear <3


----------



## vosandmoe (Oct 20, 2014)

I have the same problem as you do :/ My skin is horribly oily and it just wont go away! So when I wear powders it ends up looking caked and discussing. #thestruggle
  I really want to try out the recommendations that were given. This was really helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Thanks!


----------



## MKPavlusik (Nov 13, 2014)

Rimmel Stay Matte
  Its drugstore- seriously like $5, so even if it doesn't work, its not a huge loss
  Also, you can continue touching up with it without looking like Captain Cakeface


----------

